# Dvarw MTL



## Rob Fisher (4/3/19)

I decided to get the airdisk kit for the MTL to try to get a DL vape from it. I had previously tried it with the airdisk removed but the airflow was turbulent and not a smooth vape. Thanks to @Zeki Hilmi who had one in stock it arrived this morning.

Build time! And the result? Damn chicken dinner! Quite a restricted DL but certainly a DL vape. Happy days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Beethoven (4/3/19)

This is exactly what I want to do, provided I can ever get my hands on a dvarw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (4/3/19)

@Rob Fisher glad you managed to get the airflow kit, the Dvarw MTL is just such a cutie little tank and it has flavour in both the MTL or Restricted DL mode.

It’s Chicken Dinner for those mini mod setups!

Try it with a simple 26g SS316L round wire coil. Will allow you to get the coil closer to the airflow to boost the flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (24/7/20)

Hi guys, any idea if theres a glass that fits the 22mm mtl. Not a fan of this poly carbonate and before i soend a few and some on the glass meant for the tank, thought I'd find out if there's any alternative? 

TIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/7/20)

Jengz said:


> Hi guys, any idea if theres a glass that fits the 22mm mtl. Not a fan of this poly carbonate and before i soend a few and some on the glass meant for the tank, thought I'd find out if there's any alternative?
> 
> TIA


 If its 20mm long, 22mm dia with a 1.5mm wall thickness, then either the Bellus or Goblin mini will fit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/20)

Dvarw MTL FL 24mm with 2x2mm Airholes! Removed the standard air plug and replaced it with the largest in the range! Now I have a restricted direct lung which I'm really happy with!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (1/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw MTL FL 24mm with 2x2mm Airholes! Removed the standard air plug and replaced it with the largest in the range! Now I have a restricted direct lung which I'm really happy with!
> View attachment 202957



I use no air inserts in my MTL and it's fantastic that way! Haven't bothered to go for the DL as I like 22mm tanks far more!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I use no air inserts in my MTL and it's fantastic that way! Haven't bothered to go for the DL as I like 22mm tanks far more!



I tried that in my OG MTL but found the airflow a bit turbulent. I do that with my Skylines... no airflow plugs!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (1/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried that in my OG MTL but found the airflow a bit turbulent. I do that with my Skylines... no airflow plugs!



I don't think I'm enough of a connoisseur to know what turbulence in a vape feels like! But that's probably a good thing XD

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (15/1/21)

Are you still using this RTA @Rob Fisher . Does it still vape as good or is the DL still better overall?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Are you still using this RTA @Rob Fisher . Does it still vape as good or is the DL still better overall?



@Resistance I pretty much only use the OG Dvarw DL these days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

